# Hydrosalpinx and Hycosy



## praying x (May 17, 2015)

Hi does anyone know if a Hycosy proceedure can detect hydrosalpinx. I've had many ivf's with immune treatment but no sucess. Had a hystroscopy which showed everything was ok. A lap and dye showed 1 tube blocked but then a laproscopy showed both tubes were blocked. Never been told what caused blockage. I can't afford to do a laproscopy again so wondered if a Hycosy would be enough to show hydrosalpinx?


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi praying

I think with the hycosy it sends dye up the tubes and will be able to show on the scan if you have hydro in the tubes - although to be honest if you have had two lap surgeries and they have told you that the tubes are hydro think you may possibly be wasting your money - although obviously if having the hycosy gives you peace of mind etc. then worth doing.

My situation is that I was told I had "bulbous tubes" and therefore was referred for IVF - after a cycle I went in to have both my tubes removed to avoid any possible toxic fluid from the tubes travelling down into the uterus and affecting chances - came around from the operation to be told they had only removed one tube as the other was patent - anyway fast forward many cycles of IVF and ICSI and we are now over in Serum in Athens and after one fantastic cycle of IVF with them, although we got a BFN - they were able to straight away tell me that they feel my only obstacle appears to be that the remaining tube should have been removed by the surgeon years ago and on looking at all my reports and photos from the two lap surgeries I had they could not understand why they would leave the tube at all. Unfortunately they told me that although the tube was "patent" which means lets fluid through - because my tubes were bulbous (like sausages allowing fluid to pool in them) would mean that during IVF cycles the fluid would run back into the uterus (no matter how little fluid) as the tube was patent allowing it to flow back - causing a toxic environment - therefore any embryos put back would not survive. Even though I don't appear to have larhe hydron in the remaining tube as never shows up on scans during IVF cycles - I know that fluid pools in my tubes from the two lap surgeries I had.

I am going over to Athens in February to have my remaining tube removed and for them to have a proper look around for anything else (hopefully not anything), together with a hysteroscopy to do implantation cuts also - with the hope that this will help us. The view to this is as above that before we go again with a FET cycle in Athens we will have removed the remaining tube which could be causing a toxic environment, plus obviously for them to check there is nothing else i.e. adhesions etc. and do the implantation cuts to assist implantation.

Although it takes a while to get your head around - as my thoughts were obviously once my tubes are removed I am totally sterile and unable to have children naturally. But my DH and I have been trying to have a baby since 2010 and since 2011 we have been "trying naturally" alongside all the treatment and have never fell pregnant naturally so know my tubes are basically useless - so my way of thinking is before plowing ahead with another cycle and spending thousands of pounds and putting all our energy and love into another cycle - want to make sure we have done everything we possibly can to try and make it work - and my remaining tube definitely needs to go.

Hope this helps you.........good luck

xx


----------



## willow100 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello Praying,

I had 2 failed rounds of ivf due to blocked tubes, I changed clinics, had a free consultation at crgw and Amanda scanned me there and then, and low and behold she confirmed that I had bilateral hydrosalpynx. She referred me back to the NHS to remove both my tubes. My consultation with Amanda  was in July, my tubes were both removed in the October, I went back to crgw in the December and I was pregnant by February through icsi. I never would of got pregnant whilst my tubes remained, what a waste of embryos, time and not forgetting all of the heart ache. I now have a beautiful cheeky 2 year old boy. Hope my story helped in some way. Good luck xx


----------

